# How do I get started?



## nfo2na (May 21, 2004)

Hello all,
I would like to get start building my own rods and at this point, know absolutely nothing about how to do it. Can anyone point me into the right direction? What type of tools are needed? Where do you get the materials? Where can i find referenc materials (how to books, etc). Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated!

Junior

Semper Fi


----------



## jcasisa (May 21, 2004)

*I too am learning ...*

So I think I can help you out. There is a video made by Artie Hebert, Cabelas sells it, $20. It rocks!! Also there are several good books you can get. Go to www.rodbuilding.org and there are a list of sponsors and suppliers to help you out. They will have the books and even beginning tool kits. I recommend that you get a rod kit for your first one. They come with all the pieces you need to put a rod together. Plan a getting addicted, fair warning.

-John


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

you are going to have a couple of good sources for materials and tools as well as books and videos... mudhole.com is the first one and it havs the biggest selection for materials and education then there is cabelas tackle craft. they have some materials and a couple of videos. you can get a stand pretty cheap I think flex coat mkaes one that sells for around 65.00 a rod kit is an ok Idea for your first but if you dont like the color threads that come with it order what you want and just use the colors you want and save the rest you may want them later. rod building is very addictive and you will look at reels diferently now. instead of asking your self what type of rod you would buy for that reel you will say I wonder what I could build for that reel to make it look sweet. at least that is what i do now. the videos that artie hebert puts out are awesome they helped me alot and then having skipjack there whith me while I working helped quite a bit too. I dont know where you are but if there is someone around there that builds rods and is good check them out and see if they are willing to give you a few pointers.

Ramon


----------



## nfo2na (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tips! I surfed tom Kirkman's website pretty hard last night and think I am going to purchase his book. I will also look for the video that you recommended. I am in Corpus and met a guy a couple of weeks back who builds his own rods so I will have to get with him and see if he will let me be a fly on the wall in his shop. Thanks again!

Junior

Semper Fi


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

Junior the video you need to get by Artie hebert is called how to build custom rods step by step. he regulary hangs out at Robstruelies.com there is a message board there that he posts on. just remember yto take pics for yourself so you can see how things change over time not to mention for us to see.

Ramon


----------



## nfo2na (May 21, 2004)

Ramon,
Thanks again for the info! My wife isn't too crazy about keeping my saltwater addiciton at bay this way (I think she knows that this one will develop a personality of it's own!!!)....but for better or for broke right!?!

Junior

Semper Fi


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

You might try Roy's there in Corpus. I am not sure but I think they sale custom rod stuff there.


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

if your looking for someone really cool to talk to about rod building ... and who doesnt mind having some flies on the wall you might want to go visit bob.... and gulf sporting goods there in corpus..... hes a master rod builder and a great teacher.... hes a really nice guy.. he will let you work on your rod there and if you have any questions will help you out while your doing it.... he used to offer rod building classes...but yeah give him a call.

animal


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

*Another tip*

Ebay is a great source to find parts for your rod. Also, I started off using the Mudhole "Special" Blanks . They are factory seconds that you can get from 4.95 to 15 bucks (this is nice if you screw up your first rod). I'd stay away from the "Sanded" blanks. I've had some problems with those. But the Other ones are perfect..Second to perfect..LOL. Good luck!


----------



## nfo2na (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks again for all of the tips. With the help of Snagged, I managed to find a couple of publications that were being sold on the Robstruelies website. I tried Roy's and they looked at me like I have three heads. I have also been trying to get a copy of Artie herbert's video but without luck Anyhoo, should get the books in a week or so and then I am sure Pandora's box will be open.

Junior

Semper Fi
:flag:


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

junior you should go over to the robs true lies board and ask artie where to get his video. I belive that cabelas nd mudhole sells them. I have the whole set and brother they are gonna help you out a bunch. check with Artie about the video he will tell you what to do as far as how to get one.

Ramon


----------



## nfo2na (May 21, 2004)

Ramon,
Artie's video on Mudhole and will prob order it tonight. I just finished perusing a bit of his "Finishing" video that was on Mudhole's website and can't wait to get started. He seems like my kinda' guy. Simple and a straight shooter. I am also contemplating getting one of the "Special" blanks from Mudhole but frankly, am confused as to which one to get. I want to construct a rod primarily for trolling and bottom fishing...say 30-50# class that will house an Eagle Claw GTL40. Any suggestions? They are all graphite but come in unsanded, sanded and finished. I don't want to get something that I will possibly break however I also don't want to drop a lot of coin since it will be my first attempt at constructing my own.

Junior

Semper Fi
:flag


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

give the gator blanks a look on mudhole.. there solid glass blanks.. and they have alot of diffrent line ratings.. you should be able to find what you are looking for... there really inexpensive


----------



## jcasisa (May 21, 2004)

As far as sanded finished or unsanded, I almost always go with finished, unless I want to paint the blank. If I want to paint one I go with the sanded, then I just have to detail sand the blank before painting. Regular spray paint works on blanks, but I am going to try a product called Klass Koat soon, it is an epoxy and paint in one and everyone raves about it. Also, one recommendation I would make is to do several wraps on a 1/2 inch pvc pipe, length doesnt matter. I found it to be a great way to practice because it was thicker than a blank and you could really get a feel of wrapping. I did about 2 dozen wraps on the PVC before I even attempted on the rod.

-John


----------

